

The Internet needs BrowserID - a plea to developers - jmathai
http://blog.theopenphotoproject.org/post/13914931003/the-internet-needs-browserid-a-plea-to-developers

======
socrates1024
BrowserID is a great long-term design for an identity system (much better than
OpenID or WebID) and it already has a great UI. Use this right now on your
fancy new webapp rather than asking your users to create a new account and
password. This blog post gives the best explanation of how it works:
<http://lloyd.io/how-browserid-works>

Something to note is that it's _slightly_ too good to be true right now.
Although the UI is already polished and usable, the whole authentication
backend is currently mocked-up using services hosted by Mozilla. Unlike
Facebook connect, however, there is a specific plan to move this process off
Mozilla's servers and onto your browser and your web frameworks.

~~~
piranha
> Unlike Facebook connect, however, there is a specific plan to move this
> process off Mozilla's servers and onto your browser and your web frameworks.

Hm, how would this work? I mean right now I already have account in Mozilla
BrowserID service and if I want to log in I just need to allow or discard
login window. But in case if somebody else has hosted it, I'll have to
register again, right? Then how is it better than just regular login and
password?

------
weisjohn
And this is going to succeed where OpenID failed how? Facebook Login / Twitter
Login are rocking for our clients... In fact, I just used Fb login through
Clickpass to register just to make this comment...

~~~
jmathai
It's mentioned in the article. OpenID was convoluted to users. They don't link
their identity to a URL. An email address on the other hand is a widely
accepted identity handle.

I understand that FB and TW are rocking for your clients. But that's not the
point of the post and why it's a plea to developers. It hinges on the idea
that identity is too important to hand over to Facebook. Again, unsure if you
read the entire post.

It's a very forward looking post and does not focus on what's easy and
accepted today.

------
hub_
Yes we need browserid. And less security questions. Or "Facebook login"

